# Spring Break Galveston



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Decent week of catching a variety of fish. Lots of trout caught but on the smaller side. If I have to measure them to keep them, they go back in to grow. Should get better as the weather and temps improve. www.galvestonbaycharterfishing.com


----------

